# MediaFire Download Problems



## maypath (Sep 1, 2007)

I am unable to download files from MediaFire. They are saved to my account, but when I try to download to my computer - by hitting the download button - the process appears to begin, and then the screen returns to the same place, without downloading the file. I have spoken to MediaFire and they say the files I mentioned are downloading properly. I assume the problem is with my computer. I use a Dell Inspiron 8200, Windows XP operating system. I am not sure what additional information anyone might need to help. Thanks in advance.


----------

